# Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. "The Dirty Half Dozen" (4/28/15, Spoilers)



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Pretty good episode.

Best line of the episode was from Skye, about Raina: "Really? I thought her gift was spinning really fast to collect gold rings." That is such a perfect reference for her to drop. I wonder how much of the audience got that one. 

Simmons continuing to take a turn towards the dark side it seems. (Oh, sorry, wrong Disney property there.) 

A few references in this episode to the movie. It'll be interesting to see if next week's episode requires having watched Age of Ultron first.


----------



## tibruk (Nov 28, 2003)

I'm so stoked for the movie now brilliant how they tied in. Much better than last time.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I didn't get the gold ring reference. 

But I did catch the reference to the twins being the only successful adaptation to the alien DNA. So it's official. The Maximovs aren't mutants in the MCU (which they couldn't be) and the aren't actual Inhumans but something made from Kree DNA so they are similar. Nice end run around the problem, if you ask me.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ereth said:


> I didn't get the gold ring reference.





Spoiler



Sonic the Hedgehog.


----------



## tibruk (Nov 28, 2003)

Sorry I don't see it either. He wasn't in the MCU


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It was a little strange seeing Skye out-May May...dang, she's turned into a stone-cold killer!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

tibruk said:


> Sorry I don't see it either. He wasn't in the MCU


Huh?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It was a little strange seeing Skye out-May May...dang, she's turned into a stone-cold killer!


That was impressive... frankly, I thought a little too impressive. It seemed rather unlikely to me that she's been able to develop her skills to that degree.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm surprised Raina told the truth. I was expecting her to have lied about Skye saving the day just to get her captured.

As for needing to see the movie for next week's episode, I don't think the series and Avengers are nearly as tied together as was with CA2. Raina's lines at the end seemed tacked on to simply get people to want to see the movie.

The promo for next week:


Spoiler



didn't mention anything at all that could be related to this Avengers movie. It seemed aimed more towards the next one.


----------



## tibruk (Nov 28, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> That was impressive... frankly, I thought a little too impressive. It seemed rather unlikely to me that she's been able to develop her skills to that degree.


It's a comic book. I switch off the brain and just love the good stuff. It's not a documentary after all


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Definitely a prequel episode with Dr List, Strucker, twins reference, Loki's Sceptre, and the Theta Protocol lines. Good stuff


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

tibruk said:


> It's a comic book. I switch off the brain and just love the good stuff. It's not a documentary after all


Yeah, we really enjoyed that scene. Smooth moves!


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Another great episode, the hot pocket one liner got me.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Best line of the episode was from Skye, about Raina: "Really? I thought her gift was spinning really fast to collect gold rings." That is such a perfect reference for her to drop. I wonder how much of the audience got that one.


Oh crap.... I thought it was a Rumpelstiltskin reference and I couldn't figure out why it was appropriate. Now that I see the line written out I realize that it's


Spoiler



Sonic... lol


.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It was a little strange seeing Skye out-May May...dang, she's turned into a stone-cold killer!





LoadStar said:


> That was impressive... frankly, I thought a little too impressive. It seemed rather unlikely to me that she's been able to develop her skills to that degree.


I was thinking both those same things.

That wasn't even May level... that was John Woo level.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

busyba said:


> That wasn't even May level... that was John Woo level.


It was inhuman...


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> That was impressive... frankly, I thought a little too impressive. It seemed rather unlikely to me that she's been able to develop her skills to that degree.


There's been dialog to indicate that she had been training with May and we've seen her hand to hand skills get better.

But I don't think that they've shown enough of her training on her powers though to accept that she could resurrect Lincoln just like that.

(Shrug)

Some very interesting tie ins to Age of Ultron and I suspect that with Coulson's "spoiler alert" comment, we'll see Fury in the season finale.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> That was impressive... frankly, I thought a little too impressive. It seemed rather unlikely to me that she's been able to develop her skills to that degree.


The only thing that bothered me was when she rolled across the table, double-kicked the guy by lightly brushing her feet against his chest...and the stunt man flew into the wall!


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I thought the scene of Skye kicking butt was great, but wondered why she didn't just use her powers. It would have saved bullets, and not killed as many people.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

This show's show-runners must've seen the Daredevil hallway fight and decided to do something similar for AoS. May's already had her kick-ass combat scene, so it was time for Skye. 

I'm not crazy about Simmons going bad. I'm hoping she isn't going to turn out to be an unwitting Hydra sleeper agent.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Haven't watched this episode or read any of this thread yet. I heard yesterday that the show is building up towards the Avengers movie. Now I've got 5 episodes to watch before Friday.  (actually, I watched 2 last night)


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> This show's show-runners must've seen the Daredevil hallway fight and decided to do something similar for AoS.


I don't really see them all that similar other than being "Action Sequences"


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I suspect it will be a LOT more important to see the movie before next week's SHIELD than to see this week's SHIELD before the movie...the lead-in was pretty generic.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The only thing that bothered me was when she rolled across the table, double-kicked the guy by lightly brushing her feet against his chest...and the stunt man flew into the wall!


She might have used her powers to enhance her kicks.

I watched that scene begin and I had to go back and watch again, and I actually said out loud "did the John Wick fight coordinator direct this scene?" Her use of fighting with the gun was pretty epic. Who cares if it didn't fit Skye completely, it was great. Reminded me of John Wick and Equilibrium.

She wanted to save Lincoln, she has abilities, just roll with it.

I'm going to see AoU ASAP. Coulson said "time to call in the Avengers" so that explains why Thor is already back on Eearth. If Coulson's involved, then we might have a teeny tiny chance of seeing Skye in the film, or at least a reference to her as a nod to the AoS audience.

And that sneek peek of AoU was pretty epic. Ultron (final form) is physically bigger than I thought, for some reason.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

zordude said:


> I don't really see them all that similar other than being "Action Sequences"


I think Skye's fight scene was similar to DD's hallway scene because (spoiler if you haven't watched DareDevil yet):



Spoiler



they were both "single shot" scenes, although I think this one might have been stitched together.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> I'm not crazy about Simmons going bad. I'm hoping she isn't going to turn out to be an unwitting Hydra sleeper agent.


I wouldn't necessarily characterize her actions and feelings as "bad". "Dark" perhaps, "natural" and "understandable" definitely, but not "bad".


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

classicX said:


> I think Skye's fight scene was similar to DD's hallway scene because (spoiler if you haven't watched DareDevil yet):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why they seemed so similar. Thanks for putting it into words. :up:


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

classicX said:


> I'm going to see AoU ASAP. Coulson said "time to call in the Avengers" so that explains why Thor is already back on Eearth. If Coulson's involved, then we might have a teeny tiny chance of seeing Skye in the film, or at least a reference to her as a nod to the AoS audience.


Thor's already back on Midgard due to the events of Thor: The Dark World.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

JYoung said:


> Thor's already back on Midgard due to the events of Thor: The Dark World.


I must have forgotten already, his standalone movies aren't very memorable.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Well, technically he did leave at the end. But came back again post credits. 

And we have clear evidence that the Bifrost is functioning again and Thor can come and go as he pleases.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ereth said:


> And we have clear evidence that the Bifrost is functioning again and Thor can come and go as he pleases.


Especially since we've already had a visit from Lady Sif this season, who would have had to use the Bifrost to come to Earth.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Yeah the bifrost clearly is repaired since we saw it already this season.

If I recall she actually left in the Bifrost.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I suspect it will be a LOT more important to see the movie before next week's SHIELD than to see this week's SHIELD before the movie...the lead-in was pretty generic.


They did this with the 2nd Thor movie and 2nd Captain America movie. I saw Winter Solider right away, so I understood what was going on in the show afterward, but I didn't see the Thor movie so the episode right after it came out didn't make 100% sense to me. But it wasn't so tied in it was completely unwatchable. Whereas after The Winter Soldier Shield collapsed and Hydra took over, so there was a much bigger tie in/spoiler there.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> Especially since we've already had a visit from Lady Sif this season, who would have had to use the Bifrost to come to Earth.


I actually had a sentence to that effect, but edited that out, fearing I'd be slapped down by the spoiler police.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ereth said:


> I actually had a sentence to that effect, but edited that out, fearing I'd be slapped down by the spoiler police.


In an episode thread, you can also talk about prior episodes of that show without concern. The assumption is that if you are in an episode thread, you are current up through that episode.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> In an episode thread, you can also talk about prior episodes of that show without concern. The assumption is that if you are in an episode thread, you are current up through that episode.


What if someone is watching the episodes in Machete Order?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

busyba said:


> What if someone is watching the episodes in Machete Order?


Then they risk getting threatened with a machete for *****ing about spoilers about episodes they chose to skip past


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

If we learn in this week's episode that somebody from next week's episode time travels to last week's episode, does that mean we can no longer discuss last week's episode until after next week's episode airs?


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Hoffer said:


> Haven't watched this episode or read any of this thread yet. I heard yesterday that the show is building up towards the Avengers movie. Now I've got 5 episodes to watch before Friday.  (actually, I watched 2 last night)


I got caught up last night. What a let down. I was thinking there would be some great thing happening in this episode to build up to the movie. So, they mentioned the twins and the hedgehog girl had a vision of robots. Anything else that I missed?

As others have said, hopefully next week's episode is the payoff.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> If we learn in this week's episode that somebody from next week's episode time travels to last week's episode, does that mean we can no longer discuss last week's episode until after next week's episode airs?


We're talking about Agents of SHIELD, not The Flash.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> If we learn in this week's episode that somebody from next week's episode time travels to last week's episode, does that mean we can no longer discuss last week's episode until after next week's episode airs?


sounds like daffy trying to figure out when bugs said he could mc the show - "if this week was next week last week"...


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Hoffer said:


> I got caught up last night. What a let down. I was thinking there would be some great thing happening in this episode to build up to the movie. So, they mentioned the twins and the hedgehog girl had a vision of robots. Anything else that I missed?
> 
> As others have said, hopefully next week's episode is the payoff.


I don't think there's going to be a big payoff but it really all depends on what events happen in AoU that could impact the show. A strong tie in to Winter Soldier couldn't be helped because it dealt directly with SHIELD. There might be anything in AoU that impacts the show to any great degree. We'll have to see but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Azlen said:


> I don't think there's going to be a big payoff but it really all depends on what events happen in AoU that could impact the show. A strong tie in to Winter Soldier couldn't be helped because it dealt directly with SHIELD. There might be anything in AoU that impacts the show to any great degree. We'll have to see but I'm not counting on it.


I don't think it will really affect the show either considering they showed previews for next weeks episode. I don't believe they did that when Winter Soldier came out.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> If we learn in this week's episode that somebody from next week's episode time travels to last week's episode, does that mean we can no longer discuss last week's episode until after next week's episode airs?


Totally reminds me of the Pre-Taped Call-In Show sketch, from Mr. Show






I would talk about the sketch, but I think I'm a week too late. Or too early?


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Hoffer said:


> I got caught up last night. What a let down. I was thinking there would be some great thing happening in this episode to build up to the movie. So, they mentioned the twins and the hedgehog girl had a vision of robots. Anything else that I missed? As others have said, hopefully next week's episode is the payoff.


Yeah I kind of felt the same way, mainly because I thought the CAP2 tie in was very well done... All season long it kind of alluded to stuff going on the back ground, and then it started to build where now it was known that there were forces with shield that were working against them and then the movie came out and it was like "here we go...". It didn't disappoint. it felt organic, and the rammifications of the movie changed the course of the show.

I think what's causing this season to miss the mark for me is that I'm on a comic book guy and I have no idea who the Inhumans are, and so every time there's a development or twist related to that, the internet is blown away and I'm just like "huh?", lol.

Like Hoffer said, the Twins and Strucker get mentioned, and we know that Hydra is working on powered people, but nothing in this episode (or it's lead up) was epic enough for "time to call in the Avengers". I'm sure whatever Coulson grabbed of the computer will come into play in the movie, (Avengers use it to track down Strucker perhaps), but it's not like the events on the show MAKE the movie happen... Last time I checked it was Age of Ultron, and Ultron had no play in the show, soooo...

Anyway, I like the show still but mostly because I'm a nerd for multi-platform, interecting stories. I don't find the Inhuman angle interesting and so having that become the focus of the show is a turn off.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

mrdazzo7 said:


> I think what's causing this season to miss the mark for me is that I'm on a comic book guy...


Well, get off that poor guy!


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

john4200 said:


> Well, get off that poor guy!


lol... awesome


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> If we learn in this week's episode that somebody from next week's episode time travels to last week's episode, does that mean we can no longer discuss last week's episode until after next week's episode airs?


What if Zathras wants to comment on a previous episode?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Not the one!


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Hoffer said:


> I got caught up last night. What a let down. I was thinking there would be some great thing happening in this episode to build up to the movie. So, they mentioned the twins and the hedgehog girl had a vision of robots. Anything else that I missed?
> 
> As others have said, hopefully next week's episode is the payoff.


Sarkovia. Loki's staff. Lizst heading off to meet Striker. Fury coming back.

Those were the hints I caught.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

busyba said:


> What if Zathras wants to comment on a previous episode?


That would never work, but it would work if Zathras did it.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

In one scene where Skye is next to Jiaying I got to wondering what the age difference was between the two actresses. Chloe Bennet (Skye) was born in 1992 and Dichen Lachman (Jiaying) was born in 1982. So a 10 year difference for mother/daughter.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Immortality hath its privileges!


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Simmons continuing to take a turn towards the dark side it seems. (Oh, sorry, wrong Disney property there.)


Although the promise to kill Ward if she ever saw him again came at the beginning of the turn.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

mrdazzo7 said:


> I think what's causing this season to miss the mark for me is that I'm on a comic book guy and I have no idea who the Inhumans are, and so every time there's a development or twist related to that, the internet is blown away and I'm just like "huh?", lol.


FWIW, I used to be a diehard Marvel comics collector and I get lost in some of the discussions on AMC's Comic Book Men. FYI, the Inhumans were first introduced in Fantastic Four #45 back in 1965 (I know because I bought the issue new off the newsstand when I was a kid). I believe Medusa (one of the Inhumans royal family members) became a member of the Fantastic Four after Sue Storm decided to go on hiatus to raise her kid.

And please, let that poor comic book guy get up. 

On another note, I played hooky from work this morning to go see Age of Ultron in 3D. You folks are gonna love it. There is definitely a tie-in with this week's episode of S.H.I.E.L.D.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

If I recall correctly, Medusa first appeared in the comics as a member of the Frightful Four (along with the Wizard, Sandman, and Paste-Pot Pete*) before we found out that she was an Inhuman. (Wikipedia says she was introduced in FF #36 as an amnesiac manipulated by the Wizard.)

*Later renamed the Trapster (for which he was probably very grateful).


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> That's why they seemed so similar. Thanks for putting it into words. :up:


They both also featured some stellar cinematography and choreography. Actually, while the Daredevil scene is far the more impressive -- for length, and for the fact that it wasn't just a butt-kicking but also an insight into Matt getting beaten and worn out -- the cameraman for the Skye sequence deserves a lot of credit for some impressive movement and framing.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Having just watched the movie, I'd say watching the series is not a requirement, but it definitely helps clarify a few things. Likewise, I don't really see the movie being a requirement to watch the next episode. There will probably be minor spoilers, but nothing like The Winter Soldier.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

morac said:


> Likewise, I don't really see the movie being a requirement to watch the next episode. There will probably be minor spoilers, but nothing like The Winter Soldier.


Maybe not, but we should probably watch the next episode of SHIELD first and see what it picks up from the movie...


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

morac said:


> Having just watched the movie, I'd say watching the series is not a requirement, but it definitely helps clarify a few things. Likewise, I don't really see the movie being a requirement to watch the next episode. There will probably be minor spoilers, but nothing like The Winter Soldier.


i'd love it if you guys who saw the movie would come into this thread after this week's episode (5/5) and let us know if there are ANY spoilers to the movie in the 5/5 ep. That way we don't have to open the thread for the 5/5 episode.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

milo99 said:


> i'd love it if you guys who saw the movie would come into this thread after this week's episode (5/5) and let us know if there are ANY spoilers to the movie in the 5/5 ep. That way we don't have to open the thread for the 5/5 episode.


Not a bad idea. I'll try and remember to do that if someone doesn't beat me to it.


----------



## JerryLBell (May 3, 2002)

Hunter Green said:


> They both also featured some stellar cinematography and choreography. Actually, while the Daredevil scene is far the more impressive -- for length, and for the fact that it wasn't just a butt-kicking but also an insight into Matt getting beaten and worn out -- the cameraman for the Skye sequence deserves a lot of credit for some impressive movement and framing.


I haven't watched the DD episode yet but I was amazed at this one, partially for the cinematography, partly for the fight choreography and mostly for it being done by the actual actress that plays Skye. That CANNOT have been easy to learn in the brutally short timeframes they have for television production. I know she can sing professionally, but she must have some major dance background to pick up the choreography that quickly and well.

Now I really DO have to watch the DD episode!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I hadn't realized that wasn't a stunt double. That is even more impressive. Also of note, they were careful to have her reload at appropriate times... no unlimited ammo issues like some action shows.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

milo99 said:


> i'd love it if you guys who saw the movie would come into this thread after this week's episode (5/5) and let us know if there are ANY spoilers to the movie in the 5/5 ep. That way we don't have to open the thread for the 5/5 episode.


There is some overlap. Aspects of the 5/5 episode are spoilery to the movie.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Jonathan_S said:


> milo99 said:
> 
> 
> > i'd love it if you guys who saw the movie would come into this thread after this week's episode (5/5) and let us know if there are ANY spoilers to the movie in the 5/5 ep. That way we don't have to open the thread for the 5/5 episode.
> ...


Reporting back. I'd say that there were a couple mild and maybe a couple moderate spoilers in the episode. But nothing like if you'd watched the first post-Winter Soldier episode without having seen that movie.

Honestly they were probably less that were spoiled in some of the movie's previews / trailers (but I'm not sure because I avoided those). That said, as a bit of a spoiler-phobe, I don't think this episode would have bothered me if I'd seen it before the movie.

If you want details (though I can't imagine why you would) the things I noticed were 


Spoiler



couple references about "devastation in Sakovia" - very mild spoiler
Theta Protocol turns out to be a hidden Heli Carrier - mild spoiler
"Prevented Ultron from killing thousands of people" - mild/moderate spoiler
One video clip which hints at the general outcome of the events in Sakovia - moderate spoiler
A bit about the creation of Ultron - moderate spoiler


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

milo99 said:


> i'd love it if you guys who saw the movie would come into this thread after this week's episode (5/5) and let us know if there are ANY spoilers to the movie in the 5/5 ep. That way we don't have to open the thread for the 5/5 episode.


So for the most part the references to the movie are things you would already know if you saw the trailers or know the basic plot, which I wouldn't really consider spoilers. The total amount of time referencing the movie as a whole last less than a minute. Unfortunately there is something which could spoil a cool scene in the movie which is mentioned a couple of times, so if you want to avoid all spoilers I'd say avoid the episode.

The episode doesn't spoil the movie as a whole though (the plot has nothing to do with the movie) and it advances the series plot greatly, so you'll need to choose between possibly spoiling a scene in the movie or skipping the episode and being somewhat lost on the following episode.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback, y'all. :up:

I will probably make time for the movie this weekend, so I'll just wait. I enjoy the movies and want all surprises.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I would disagree. There's a rather major plot point spoiled by this the recently aired episode, an emotional moment that has it's guts ripped out by footage and discussion of the aftermath of that scene in the next episode.

There's some minor things, too. But that revelation is supposed to be a surprise. And it won't be if you watch this episode.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

thanks guys, i appreciate the confirmation. i figured there would be something, so we'll be queuing up the episodes until we get to the movie.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Ereth said:


> I would disagree. There's a rather major plot point spoiled by this episode, an emotional moment that has it's guts ripped out by footage and discussion of the aftermath of that scene in the next episode.
> 
> There's some minor things, too. But that revelation is supposed to be a surprise. And it won't be if you watch this episode.


I'm not sure what you mean...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm not sure what you mean...


I'm pretty sure he means (spoilers for AoU and next weeks AoS):



Spoiler



The helicarrier coming to the rescue in the movie.

Next week's episode reveals that Theta Protocol was the project to make the helicarrier ready, and there's mention in the episode of how it saved the day in the movie. There's also a brief shot in the episode of a TV tuned to a news channel showing footage from the movie of the helicarrier in action, much like how after Winter Soldier, AoS showed "news" footage the other helicarrier crashing into SHIELD headquarters.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I probably want to wait a couple of weeks until kid #2 comes back from college so we can see AoU together, so I'll have to put AoS on hold. If there was only some piece of technology that would make this easier!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

busyba said:


> I'm pretty sure he means (spoilers for AoU and next weeks AoS):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I can't remember how this episode spoiled any of that...what am I forgetting?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I guess I can't remember how this episode spoiled any of that...what am I forgetting?


The entire pre-credits portion of the episode, for one. 

Additional spoilers came courtesy of dialogue from Adama in a conference room (which also was when a TV had the news footage ever so briefly).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

busyba said:


> The entire pre-credits portion of the episode, for one.
> 
> Additional spoilers came courtesy of dialogue from Adama in a conference room (which also was when a TV had the news footage ever so briefly).


Uh, you realize this is last week's thread, right?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Uh, you realize this is last week's thread, right?


Yes, that's why I'm being as vague as possible.

This thread took a turn where people asked to be given a heads-up, in this thread, as to whether or not they should watch next week's episode before seeing the movie.

edit: ah... I guess the confusion came from ereth's use of the term "this episode". He meant "next week's episode", which became a topic of discussion in this thread due to the unusual circumstances.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I guess I can't remember how this episode spoiled any of that...what am I forgetting?


I have to spoiler the answer.



Spoiler



The helicarrier arriving to rescue the people of the city as it flies into the sky is a rather BIG surprise in the movie. There's even a moment where Black Widow is talking about how they won't get off the island and that's ok, this is a fine place to die.

Then the helicarrier shows up and the tone changes. That's an important beat in the movie. A big surprise. And they show it on the TVs in the background of the next episode and discuss it in the dialog. So if you watch Agents of Shield before watching Ultron, that moment will be spoiled for you. There aren't any helicarriers still in existence as far as we know. Then Fury shows up with one. And we talk about both Fury and the Helicarrier in the next weeks SHIELD episode and how it was used to rescue all those people.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

busyba said:


> edit: ah... I guess the confusion came from ereth's use of the term "this episode". He meant "next week's episode", which became a topic of discussion in this thread due to the unusual circumstances.


Ah, yes, good point. I hadn't realized I had done that, since I was responding specifically to the posts prior to mine about next weeks episode my use of the word "this" meant "the episode being discussed in those posts" rather than the episode of the title, which was a mistake on my part.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Ereth said:


> I have to spoiler the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None of which, as you seem to have come to realize, happens in this episode...it happens in the next one.

Just want to make it clear that I was right and you were wrong.


----------



## keirgrey (Nov 20, 2001)

Ereth said:


> I didn't get the gold ring reference.
> 
> But I did catch the reference to the twins being the only successful adaptation to the alien DNA. So it's official. The Maximovs aren't mutants in the MCU (which they couldn't be) and the aren't actual Inhumans but something made from Kree DNA so they are similar. Nice end run around the problem, if you ask me.


Why couldn't they be mutants? Isn't Magneto their father?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

keirgrey said:


> Why couldn't they be mutants?


Because then they would be owned by Fox.



> Isn't Magneto their father?


I heard that they walked that back and/or retconned it away. Probably because otherwise they would be owned by Fox.


----------



## keirgrey (Nov 20, 2001)

Ah. That makes sense.

Although there is something like 40 years of Comic lore to retcon...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

keirgrey said:


> Ah. That makes sense.
> 
> Although there is something like 40 years of Comic lore to retcon...


Of course, most of that 40 years consists of retcons...including the retcon that Magneto was their father!


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> None of which, as you seem to have come to realize, happens in this episode...it happens in the next one.
> 
> Just want to make it clear that I was right and you were wrong.


Or rather that I came here, as requested, to talk about whether the next episode spoiled the movie, and in a conversation about that, I was imprecise with my pronouns.

I didn't realize we were having a disagreement over which episode we were talking about. I thought it was clear from the conversation that we were talking about the episode after this thread (which is why details were in spoiler tags) so that those who had not seen the movie could know whether or not they could watch the next episode safely or not.

I didn't have to "realize " this happened in the next episode. I knew that all along and was only mentioning it in this episode because someone had requested we do so.

If you want to be right, I'm ok with that. I'm just unclear what you are right about?


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I haven't seen Ultron, but the comments here convinced me it was fine to go ahead and watch the episode. If it spoiled the movie for me, I have no idea how, unless it was learning that Ultron did not destroy the world. Presumably I don't need to spoiler-tag that! 

For anyone who hasn't seen the movie yet and doesn't want to queue the show, you can watch the episode, in my opinion.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

cmontyburns said:


> I haven't seen Ultron, but the comments here convinced me it was fine to go ahead and watch the episode. If it spoiled the movie for me, I have no idea how, unless it was learning that Ultron did not destroy the world. Presumably I don't need to spoiler-tag that!
> 
> For anyone who hasn't seen the movie yet and doesn't want to queue the show, you can watch the episode, in my opinion.


That was kind of want I wanted to say originally. There are spoilers, but you won't really have any idea why they are spoilers until you see the movie and if you see the movie a few months from now you'll likely have forgotten about it or you might remember after the fact.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

morac said:


> The episode doesn't spoil the movie as a whole though (the plot has nothing to do with the movie) and it advances the series plot greatly, so you'll need to choose between possibly spoiling a scene in the movie or skipping the episode and being somewhat lost on the following episode.


I don't think it does (even tho I haven't seen the movie yet), but I find it odd they would do this with this show. Am not a fan of that. Would've been okay with it if last week's episode was the season finale and this week's ep would've been aired in the fall so you would've had months to see the film, not 1 week.

I know, it doesn't spoil much, but as with book series I like to read in chronological order even if they weren't published in that order so I kinda had reservations with watching the rest of this season at all until I had seen the movie.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Ereth said:


> I have to spoiler the answer. * SPOILER *


 Just watched the movie and haven't watched the episode in question, so the spoiler was not spoiled for me.

I think you are overselling the impact of the spoiler, actually. It didn't feel that dramatic to me, really. It wasn't exactly Han Solo flying out of the sun.

Especially since what you made out as a big surprise is in the trailer and TV commercial.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Of course, most of that 40 years consists of retcons...including the retcon that Magneto was their father!


Well, isn't X-Men the mother of all ret-cons anyway? What's another? I've been listening to Rachel and Miles xplain the xmen. It's quite good.

Having said that I was a little disappointed that Quicksilver and the Scarlet Witch were being introduced as inHumans and not mutants. I had hoped Fox and Marvel had come to an agreement.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Stormspace said:


> Having said that I was a little disappointed that Quicksilver and the Scarlet Witch were being introduced as inHumans and not mutants. I had hoped Fox and Marvel had come to an agreement.


They're not mutants, but they're not Inhumans either. They're the result of Nazi experiments.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> They're not mutants, but they're not Inhumans either. They're the result of Nazi experiments.


I think it was mentioned that inHuman DNA was used to create them and since inHumans are just genetically altered humans...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Stormspace said:


> I think it was mentioned that inHuman DNA was used to create them and since inHumans are just genetically altered humans...


Inhumans (where do you get inHumans?!?) are a species of their own, an offshoot of humans. They're born that way. Wanda & Pietro aren't Inhumans; they're genetically-altered humans.

(Of course, Marvel's lawyers don't care, just so long as they're not mutants!)


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Inhumans (where do you get inHumans?!?) are a species of their own, an offshoot of humans. They're born that way. Wanda & Pietro aren't Inhumans; they're genetically-altered humans.
> 
> (Of course, Marvel's lawyers don't care, just so long as they're not mutants!)


inHumans do breed true, but they are genetically modified humans using Kree technology. I thought it was suggested that Q and S were created using DNA from inHumans which in my mind at least makes them related. Of course this is all MCU and doesn't account for the comics.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> where do you get inHumans?!?


I'm wondering that myself.

Maybe Apple?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Quicksilver and Scarlet Witch were created by Hydra performing experiments using Chitari DNA, not Kree. So they're a whole category onto themselves.


In addition to the Chitari experiments (from which QS and SW were the only successful results), Hydra has been capturing Enhanceds of all varieties and experimenting on them in hopes of figuring out additional ways to enhance regular people.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Stormspace said:


> Well, isn't X-Men the mother of all ret-cons anyway? What's another? I've been listening to Rachel and Miles xplain the xmen. It's quite good.
> 
> Having said that I was a little disappointed that Quicksilver and the Scarlet Witch were being introduced as inHumans and not mutants. I had hoped Fox and Marvel had come to an agreement.


It's looking like Fox is going to hang onto the X-License until Marvel can pry it out of it's cold, dead fingers.

Which greatly disappoints a friend of mine who's dying to see an all out Hulk/Wolverine clash on the big screen.

Of course, I pointed out that Wolverine ending up as an adamantium skeleton surrounded by a puddle of flesh doesn't serve the story very well.....


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

busyba said:


> Quicksilver and Scarlet Witch were created by Hydra performing experiments using Chitari DNA, not Kree. So they're a whole category onto themselves.
> 
> In addition to the Chitari experiments (from which QS and SW were the only successful results), Hydra has been capturing Enhanceds of all varieties and experimenting on them in hopes of figuring out additional ways to enhance regular people.


Not trying to argue, but where did you get Chitari origins from? If it was in the movie I missed it completely.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Stormspace said:


> Not trying to argue, but where did you get Chitari origins from? If it was in the movie I missed it completely.


It was in the movie.

Ultron movie spoilers ahead...


Spoiler



In the opening of the movie, the Avengers are assaulting the Hydra base where Strucker and List were doing their experiments. Tony Stark finds the hidden lab behind the secret door, and there's all kinds of Chitari artifacts in there, most notably the giant Chitari carrier hanging from the ceiling (wihch then "comes to life" in Tony's hallucination that was induced by Scarlet Witch).

I'm pretty sure I also remember someone actually saying out loud that they were experimenting with Chitari DNA, probably one of the early Banner/Stark lab scenes.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Chitauri, by the way...

Inhumans. Chitauri.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Chitauri, by the way...
> 
> Inhumans. Chitauri.


Not chiTauri?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Chitauri, by the way...
> 
> Inhumans. Chitauri.


Is Chitauri what the Goa'uld call earthlings from Chicago?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

That would by Chi-Tau'ri...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bah, they'll always be Skrulls to me!


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

busyba said:


> Is Chitauri what the Goa'uld call earthlings from Chicago?


Chitauri is what the Chicago Bulls would be called if the Roman Empire had never fallen.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> Not chiTauri?


Wait, what's this, then?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

trainman said:


> Chitauri is what the Chicago Bulls would be called if the Roman Empire had never fallen.


Oooh, a Latin pun!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

danterner said:


> Wait, what's this, then?


Chiana, who never went to China.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

That's a lot of geek right there.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

morac said:


> Chiana, who never went to China.


She didn't have Nixon.


----------



## keirgrey (Nov 20, 2001)

apPle


----------

